# Kerio Firewall



## RavenHawk (14. Februar 2003)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch ein gutes Tut für die Kerio Firewall kennt?
Ein Kollege kommt öfter um über meinen Rechner ins Internet zu gehen. Dazu muss ich aber die Kerio ausmachen und das will ich halt net so gerne.
Villeicht kennt ja auch jemand eine gute oder *bessere*  Alternative zu der Kerio (Bitte net ZoneAlarm; die schmeisst mich immer aus WarCraft raus).

Gruß >>>Raven<<<


----------



## dfd1 (16. Februar 2003)

Wieso musst du die Firewall ausschalten, wenn er mit deinem Rechner ins Internet will?? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??


----------



## Grimreaper (16. Februar 2003)

Gute Alternative: Tiny PF oder AVGuard
Sehr Gute Alternative: Outpost / Jammer

Ich kenn leider weder ein Tut noch Kerio selbst, also kann ich dir da nicht viel weiterhelfen.
Grundsätzlich müsst ihr bei ihm ne feste IP einrichten, dann in der Firewall ne Regel erstellen, die diese IP immer durchlässt.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## RavenHawk (16. Februar 2003)

Das hab ich alles schon gemacht, dass geht trotzdem nicht.
Die Firewall erstellt sogar selber eine Regel, doch es geht einfach nich.


----------

